# CIPS 2017



## k3ch0ng (28 Nov 2017)

Just saw a video of some amazing scapes at CIPS 2017



From what I understand its all scapped in a day, just wondering:

How do they carpet them so quickly ?

Same with the moss on driftwood, it looks like its been growing for awhile.

What happens to these tanks afterwards ?


----------



## Martin in Holland (29 Nov 2017)

They don't divide plants into smaller portions, but just plant the whole pot as is.


----------



## MattDear (29 Nov 2017)

Thanks for the video. Amazing tanks.


----------



## Martin in Holland (1 Dec 2017)

If i'm informed correct, CIPS will be in Guangzhou next year (2018) .... I will visit it for sure.


----------



## Edvet (1 Dec 2017)

These scapes are made in a day or two and then blasted with full megatons of light? I am guessing these wont last that long.


----------



## AndreiD (12 Dec 2017)

Edvet said:


> These scapes are made in a day or two and then blasted with full megatons of light? I am guessing these wont last that long.


Was thinking the same, the light is way too much, but 2 months is enough to win a contest then they make another scape


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Dec 2017)

I like the way some use the device of a large peace of rock or DW close to the front glass and to one side to create the perception of massive depth.
Totally impractical though, maintenance would be a complete PITA. But then again it's not something these scapers have to worry about


----------



## Danny (12 Dec 2017)

What light is it with the folding sides so many are using?


----------



## AndreiD (12 Dec 2017)

Ye, maintenance is impossible in 90 % of the scapes that's why these tanks last only for 1-2 months


----------

